# Ships Call Signs



## odobber6 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello everyone
My name is Denis OBrien and I live in Howell,NJ.
Started my radio career with Marconi in 1970 and my first ship was the m./v Bencruachan.
I have made a list of all ships I have sailed on and I am missing a few callsigns> So I am asking here if anyone can supply call signs of following ships:

m/v Virginia Star
m/v Manhattan Duke
s/s Sanko Trust
m/v Hellespont Energy
m/v Golden Portsmouth
m/v Sanko Odyssey

Thank You
Denis N2JJF


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Denis,
Assuming I have the right ships the call signs are as follows:
Virginia Star - 9VGT
Manhattan Duke - S6FC
Sanko Trust - 6ZYC
Hellespont Energy - A8AT
Golden Portsmouth - S6AU [Later ELAD8 Liberian Reg Deborah Maritime Corp]
Sanko Odyssey - D5JR
Regards,
Alastair


----------



## radioman1969 (Dec 12, 2010)

alastairjs said:


> Denis,
> Assuming I have the right ships the call signs are as follows:
> Virginia Star - 9VGT
> Manhattan Duke - S6FC
> ...


Hi Alastair - would your reference show what the callsign was of 'Joule' - she was under Bahamanian flag; I was on her in 1991.

Regards, Ken


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Sorry Ken, my reference sources are old Clarkson's Tanker Registers but they don't list gas tankers. I think the ship's call sign you are looking for relates to *Joule*, Weststar Shipping Co.Ltd, (Gazocean S.A. Managers), Nassau, Bahamas. Built as _*Leiv Eiriksson*_, 1972 for Einar Bakkevig, Oslo. Slightly confusing as there were two _Joules_ who's histories overlapped_._ If you can track down a copy of Lloyds Register for the period you were aboard her it should have her call sign.
Regards,
Alastair


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Ken

I have a 1995 ITU List of Call Signs, but there is nothing under Zxxx. 

The best I can do is Joule/GUDF.

David
+


----------



## odobber6 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Alastai
Thank you for response. I am writing down my experiences
as an r/o and this completes the info I need for ships I was on.
Much appreciated.
regards
denis N2JJF


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

David, if I've got the right *Joule* she changed her name twice in 1995, firstly to YASHIKA and then to WILSON RUBY. Her Call sign as *Leiv Eiriksson* was *LGMB *when Norwegian registered.
Regards,
Alastair


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Alastair

Sorry, but my tome does not show either of those two names under Zxxx. It does not even show LGMB !

It is the 1995 published edition of the List of Call Signs, so maybe it was compiled during 1994.

David
+


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

You're probably right David about when the book was compiled. She was transferred from Norwegian to Bahamian registration in February 1985, still as *Leiv Eiriksson*, and was renamed *Lancashire* June 1987 when she passed into Bibby Line ownership. She was sold to Weststar Shipping Co.Ltd.(Gazocean S.A.), Nassau, Bahamas in 1989. I wonder if your GUDF call sign relates to when she was Bibby owned? 
Regards,
Alastair


----------



## radioman1969 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Joule*



alastairjs said:


> You're probably right David about when the book was compiled. She was transferred from Norwegian to Bahamian registration in February 1985, still as *Leiv Eiriksson*, and was renamed *Lancashire* June 1987 when she passed into Bibby Line ownership. She was sold to Weststar Shipping Co.Ltd.(Gazocean S.A.), Nassau, Bahamas in 1989. I wonder if your GUDF call sign relates to when she was Bibby owned?
> Regards,
> Alastair


Thanks everyone for your input. The Joule I was on was indeed the ex 'Lancashire' (only 2500 tonner) under Bibby's, then she changed flag to Bahamas. I was on her in 1991 and I think she went to scrap about 1993/4. Furness Withy were the managers of her (Capt/CE/CO and 2/E + me all brits, the rest were all Polish). 

Thanks anyhow for trying to solve 'my lack of memory'.

Ken


----------



## goan2 (Apr 25, 2008)

Alistair,
You probably have a copy of the ITU ships c/s; If so, cud u help me out with the c/s of these three ships?
1. Vikram Jayanti (later renamed Gargi)
2. Adi Jayanti and 3) Sagarika II
These were around and well in the 1970s
All are Indian ships starting with VW or VT or AT
Thanx, 73.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I sailed in Wiltshire/VJEK - an ex Bibby line LPG tanker for many years.

Her UK callsign was GYKD - always remembered as Get Your Knickers Down!


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

Anyone around who knows the name of the ship for the call sign GDRC= (would be btween 1943/1952) ????


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

goan2,
I've tracked down two of the call signs you were after:
*Vikram Jayanti *: *VWTW*, *Adi Jayanti* [ex Berge Bergesen] *VWQW*
The only Sagarika II I could trace was a survey vessel/tug owned by the Shipping Corporation of India. I couldn't find her Indian call sign. She is now registered in St. Vincent & The Grenadines as *Pooja I*, current call sign J8TR3
Regards,
Alastair


----------



## goan2 (Apr 25, 2008)

Alistair,
Thank you so much for the info. Sagarika II was a survey vsl, I just stayed there on staff for a month and never sailed. Hence dont remember the c/s. Grateful for the other two tanker c/s. 73.


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi,
I worked for Sanko for a few years, I was in:
M/T World Guard / 6ZKX
M/T Golden Gate Sun / S6BV

I was also offered 'Industrial Prosperity" & "First Venture". All I can say is that Sanko, the way the company treated us, the food, accomodation and equipment (JRC & Kuritsu) especially were very good, no problems with spares, if they thought that you would use them, no questions asked, the kit was issued. 
My wife and son joined me in S6BV for 3 months they had a great time.


----------



## Adil Faredoon Boomla (Nov 11, 2021)

goan2 said:


> Alistair,
> You probably have a copy of the ITU ships c/s; If so, cud u help me out with the c/s of these three ships?
> 1. Vikram Jayanti (later renamed Gargi)
> 2. Adi Jayanti and 3) Sagarika II
> ...


Hi, I am Adil Boomla. mt Gargi (ex-Vikram Jayanti was my first ship back in 1975. I am quite sure, the callsign was VWTW. I did sail on Sagarika II sometime in 1985, but don't remember the c/s.
Best Regards


----------

